
Microsoft: Yeah, we make Office 2019 and Internet Explorer, but don’t use ‘em - zenbob
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/microsoft-yeah-we-make-office-2019-and-internet-explorer-but-dont-use-em/
======
dman
Has to be soul crushing to be in a team working on those products.

Coworker 1: There is a brutal video ad out there undermining our product.

Coworker 2: Which of our competitors did this?

Coworker 1: Err, we did it to ourselves.

